
Show HN: Kubernetes CSI Driver for Google Cloud Storage - ofek
https://github.com/ofek/csi-gcs#readme
======
verdverm
[DUPE]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22411395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22411395)

